# Building Costs in Playa Del Carmen



## melvscott

How Much are Home Building Costs in Playa Del Carmen? How do you find a good realtor, architect, lawyer and contractor?

I just found this forum after many, many months of research on relocating to a new country and I can't tell you how happy I am to have discovered it!

My husband and I currently live in Waterloo, ON, he originally being from Vancouver, we have three kids ages 21, 19 and 17, and are so ready to leave Canada! I have been researching all the typical places: Panama, Belize, Spain, Italy, France, the Caribbean Islands and have finally (or so we think depending on costs) settled on Mexico. We have been there many times, love the country, the people, the food, the architecture and the ocean! 

My kids are all entering post secondary, so we are looking to have a place that is readily accessible for family vacations until we can take the time to move to Mexico for longer periods such as 3-6 months at a time. We love the area of Playa as it's quite established and there is a ton of stuff to choose from. I'm a real foodie, not only do I love going out but I also love cooking and entertaining, so access to good quality produce is really important for cooking. 

A little background on myself and my husband, we currently have online stores based out of Canada, we also have rental properties in Canada, as well as renovating properties, I'm an Interior Designer, my husband does the contracting and/or work. We have very particular design tastes - Modern Minimalist - and are really hoping to make this future home in Mexico our dream home. 

So here is my million dollar question, is it better to buy land and build a home vs buying a finished home, or are condos an easier solution?
What are the home building costs in Mexico, specifically in Playa Del Carmen or surrounding area? My husband would plan on being there during the build. We love Modern Minimalist design, so we would need to find an architect/designer and contractor that is familiar with this design style. We are looking at around 2500 sq ft, and definitely want a pool.

So any help you experienced expats could offer would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks again, I look forward to ANY and ALL info you have to offer!
Cheers
Melissa


----------



## GARYJ65

melvscott said:


> How Much are Home Building Costs in Playa Del Carmen? How do you find a good realtor, architect, lawyer and contractor? I just found this forum after many, many months of research on relocating to a new country and I can't tell you how happy I am to have discovered it! My husband and I currently live in Waterloo, ON, he originally being from Vancouver, we have three kids ages 21, 19 and 17, and are so ready to leave Canada! I have been researching all the typical places: Panama, Belize, Spain, Italy, France, the Caribbean Islands and have finally (or so we think depending on costs) settled on Mexico. We have been there many times, love the country, the people, the food, the architecture and the ocean! My kids are all entering post secondary, so we are looking to have a place that is readily accessible for family vacations until we can take the time to move to Mexico for longer periods such as 3-6 months at a time. We love the area of Playa as it's quite established and there is a ton of stuff to choose from. I'm a real foodie, not only do I love going out but I also love cooking and entertaining, so access to good quality produce is really important for cooking. A little background on myself and my husband, we currently have online stores based out of Canada, we also have rental properties in Canada, as well as renovating properties, I'm an Interior Designer, my husband does the contracting and/or work. We have very particular design tastes - Modern Minimalist - and are really hoping to make this future home in Mexico our dream home. So here is my million dollar question, is it better to buy land and build a home vs buying a finished home, or are condos an easier solution? What are the home building costs in Mexico, specifically in Playa Del Carmen or surrounding area? My husband would plan on being there during the build. We love Modern Minimalist design, so we would need to find an architect/designer and contractor that is familiar with this design style. We are looking at around 2500 sq ft, and definitely want a pool. So any help you experienced expats could offer would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again, I look forward to ANY and ALL info you have to offer! Cheers Melissa


The million dollar question was about the good realtor, architect, lawyer and contractor!
My advice is to buy land and build according to your taste and specs. Second best would be to renovate an old house, which comes rather expensive. Condos are a headache, at least to me.
Depending on the type of finishes, cost may go from around 7,500 pesos per m2 up to....whatever you want to spend


----------



## melvscott

Have you built a home in Mexico Gary? I have been reading through different threads and quite frankly it's just as easy to get taken in Canada as it is in Mexico! And that is based on years of experience if dealing with the trades! There are plenty of hucksters out there!
Finding a reputable realtor would be the first priority.


----------



## GARYJ65

melvscott said:


> Have you built a home in Mexico Gary? I have been reading through different threads and quite frankly it's just as easy to get taken in Canada as it is in Mexico! And that is based on years of experience if dealing with the trades! There are plenty of hucksters out there! Finding a reputable realtor would be the first priority.


Yes, I have built many houses in Mexico
If I can be of help, shoot away!


----------



## maesonna

Just dropping into this thread (although I’ve got no answers for you) because Waterloo is my home town, so hi! to a fellow Waterloo-ite. 

I’ve been living in Mexico City for 18 years. We built our own house here and I honestly can’t tell you how much it cost. We just kept building and spending until it was finished. It was mostly a do-it-yourself project. We designed the layout ourselves, and had the plans drawn up by our brother-in-law who is an all-but-degree architect. He oversaw the construction and hired the workers, but it was my husband who had to do the on-site daily supervision of the workers.


----------



## sparks

I would never build without being there to watch over it ..... unless you have a very good friend to take your place

Didn't see that hubby would be there ...... he better be


----------



## GARYJ65

sparks said:


> I would never build without being there to watch over it ..... unless you have a very good friend to take your place
> 
> Didn't see that hubby would be there ...... he better be


I agree with you on both comments.
Either a friend or an Architect or contractor.
Husband would be useful if he speaks Spanish, otherwise, he could be fooled by some people.
I've been doing that for 25 yrs


----------



## dwwhiteside

Just last week I broke ground on my second house building project in Mexico. I am not in Playa del Carmen but in Colima. So, things may be different here. But, just in case this may be useful, I will offer my two cents worth.

There are a lot of good reasons for buying a house already completed and probably just as many for building a house from scratch. If you want a house right now, want to avoid the time and frustration that can and usually does go along with a building project and can find something you like, buy an existing home. If you want to save money and can speak enough Spanish to manage workers, have the time and patience to manage a project and want a house built just for you, then build it yourself. But, I would strongly suggest extreme caution in simply hiring an architect to design and build your house.

First off, in Mexico, the architect generally is the contractor. The architect will design your house and then work with an engineer for the "calculos" and full blueprints. The engineer is the one that actually submits these blueprints to the ayunamiento to have the permits issued. Once the permits are received, construction can begin and the architect is typically the one that will act as the contractor and supervise construction until completion.

The problem with this, in my opinion, is how the architects are compensated. Typically, they get a percentage of everything you spend to build your house. Which, of course, gives them exactly the opposite incentive of what you want. You want a house completed as quickly and economically as possible. The architect want to spend as much as possible for as long as possible to make as much money as possible.

Walk or drive around any relatively new neighborhood and you will likely see any number of houses where construction was started and never finished. In many of these cases it is because the architect told the home owner that the project could be completed within the stated budget. But then ran through that entire budget long before the construction was complete.

So, in short, I would highly recommend either finished construction or build it yourself if you can manage the project yourself. However, if you hire and architect and expect him to complete the construction for you, you should have at least 30% more to spend than the budget you give the architect and expect the project to be completed about 3 - 4 months late.


----------



## GARYJ65

There are several ways to work actually, two of the most common are:
- As dwwhiteside said, to pay the contractor a percentage of what the job cost. I would not recommend this for obvious reasons.
- Precio alzado: which is to convene a price for the whole work, write everything down in a contract, agree on the specs of the house, quality of the materials, imss payments, etc. delivery time... and take it from there.
The latter is the better way, this is, if you know some one honorable and honest as well as capable to do the job.


----------



## ojosazules11

GARYJ65 said:


> ...
> 
> Husband would be useful if he speaks Spanish, otherwise, he could be fooled by some people.
> I've been doing that for 25 yrs


You've been doing what for 25 yrs? Fooling people? 

JOKING!!


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> You've been doing what for 25 yrs? Fooling people?  JOKING!!


Funny girl!


----------



## melvscott

Wow, thanks for all the response! From what I've been reading on past threads from this forum, as well as other forums is exactly what GaryJ65 has said, it's absolutely essential to have a very detailed Precio alzado - and please excuse my spelling if that's incorrect. Unfortunately my hubby and I speak "travel Spanish" so we both have a lot of learning to do. We are both leaning towards buying land first, and then taking the time to plan the build. We are in no hurry to build yet, so I don't mind taking the time to get it set up properly.

I guess one very important question is how much does one generally pay for land in Mexico? So for example, if a lot is listed in a development for $86 000.00 what is realistic offer - list? 30% below list - 50% below list? Friends of ours just purchased land in Turks and Caicos and put an offer in for 50% off list and got it. Is that the general rule in Mexico? Is it dependant on area?
Not sure how the real estate game works in this country! We know our market VERY WELL in Canada……


----------



## melvscott

Nice to meet you Maesonna! How have you found leaving Waterloo (albeit 18 years ago) and living in Mexico? Was it a huge adjustment?


----------



## GARYJ65

melvscott said:


> Wow, thanks for all the response! From what I've been reading on past threads from this forum, as well as other forums is exactly what GaryJ65 has said, it's absolutely essential to have a very detailed Precio alzado - and please excuse my spelling if that's incorrect. Unfortunately my hubby and I speak "travel Spanish" so we both have a lot of learning to do. We are both leaning towards buying land first, and then taking the time to plan the build. We are in no hurry to build yet, so I don't mind taking the time to get it set up properly. I guess one very important question is how much does one generally pay for land in Mexico? So for example, if a lot is listed in a development for $86 000.00 what is realistic offer - list? 30% below list - 50% below list? Friends of ours just purchased land in Turks and Caicos and put an offer in for 50% off list and got it. Is that the general rule in Mexico? Is it dependant on area? Not sure how the real estate game works in this country! We know our market VERY WELL in Canada&#133;&#133;


It works the same way as everywhere, they set an asked price and then you make an offer. You may as well ask a real estate agent or, if you already know the area you like, contact a "valuador" for a commercial estimate on the land you want. It doesn't have to be a full study, just an estimate.


----------



## melvscott

Thanks for the info dwwhiteside! Are you managing the project yourself? We have learned the hard way here in Canada that when you hire someone for a job, the white hat ALWAYS has to be on site! Our objective is to find the land first, secure that and then work towards the build. This gives us time to work out the design, then find the architect for the drawings. Out of curiosity, do you speak Spanish yourself? We are pretty accurate for job costing in Canada, we always run within a 5-10% overage - however we always budget that in at the beginning of the job. 
What is the design style of the home you are building? Did you have difficulty finding a good architect to draw up the plans? 
Thanks again!


----------



## melvscott

Is a Valuador something that they will readily give out to a potential purchaser? I would think the real estate agents would want to shield this from a potential buyer!


----------



## GARYJ65

melvscott said:


> Is a Valuador something that they will readily give out to a potential purchaser? I would think the real estate agents would want to shield this from a potential buyer!


The valuador has to give you that info, mostly as you are going to pay for it


----------



## ojosazules11

melvscott said:


> Is a Valuador something that they will readily give out to a potential purchaser? I would think the real estate agents would want to shield this from a potential buyer!





GARYJ65 said:


> The valuador has to give you that info, mostly as you are going to pay for it


Just to clarify, the _valuador_ is someone who will provide a commercial estimate of the land independently of the real estate agent, correct?

Gary, any tips for Melanie on how a potential buyer can find a _valuador_?


----------



## dwwhiteside

melvscott said:


> Thanks for the info dwwhiteside! Are you managing the project yourself? We have learned the hard way here in Canada that when you hire someone for a job, the white hat ALWAYS has to be on site! Our objective is to find the land first, secure that and then work towards the build. This gives us time to work out the design, then find the architect for the drawings. Out of curiosity, do you speak Spanish yourself? We are pretty accurate for job costing in Canada, we always run within a 5-10% overage - however we always budget that in at the beginning of the job.
> What is the design style of the home you are building? Did you have difficulty finding a good architect to draw up the plans?
> Thanks again!


I am very slowly learning Spanish. My wife, however, was born and raised in Mexico and she is actually the one directly managing the project. For this project, we purchased a lot just around the corner from our current home and so, in affect, we are always on-site or just around the corner. 

For our first project, we pegged our building costs at $5000 pesos per square meter and were within 10% of that figure. For this project, since it is our second, we expect to be much closer. I am not really sure how to describe the style of the home, maybe Mexican Modern. 

interviewed several architects for this job, always stipulating exactly what we wanted; the design and architecture drawings, the blueprints and permits and a few visits from the engineer during the construction. What we did not want was for the architect to act as contractor and project manager. Some of those we interviewed were simply not interested in such an arrangement. Some were but at far too much cost. The one we hired was just completing a project directly across the street and we liked his work and he gave us a reasonable price for the "package" we wanted to purchase.

To be honest, the most difficult part of both projects was buying the lots. I believe you will find that prices for land in newer and more, may middle class neighborhoods, is probably more expensive than similar neighborhoods in most US cities. In the neighborhood where we are, lot sizes range from 230 to 350 meters and prices are from $2100 to $2500 pesos per meter.


----------



## melvscott

That's been the most helpful bit of information yet! I particularly like your description of Mexican Modern! We will be starting the Spanish lessons in our home town soon and I'm planning on joining some meet up groups so I can practice. I feel the language barrier could be a real concern!
We love the modern Mexican style as well and the quality of construction in Mexico is amazing!
What made you decide to leave the US and move down there?
We are tired of the high taxes in Canada..... And the lack of return for what we pay


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> Just to clarify, the _valuador_ is someone who will provide a commercial estimate of the land independently of the real estate agent, correct?
> 
> Gary, any tips for Melanie on how a potential buyer can find a _valuador_?


you are correct, if do not trust what your agent tells you, which is very common (quien vende pan frio?) (who sells cold bread?)then you may ask an expert; a professional appraiser.

Valuadores are independent appraisers, usually Engineers. Registered and authorized to make appraise properties. 

You may contact them directly or ask at your Notaria publica who they work with, my guess is that they would charge like 1,500 pesos at the most to tell you the value of a lot.
It would be more if you want it in an official manner, which would be done anyway when you buy the lot, when the Notario makes your public documents.


----------



## GARYJ65

melvscott said:


> That's been the most helpful bit of information yet! I particularly like your description of Mexican Modern! We will be starting the Spanish lessons in our home town soon and I'm planning on joining some meet up groups so I can practice. I feel the language barrier could be a real concern!
> We love the modern Mexican style as well and the quality of construction in Mexico is amazing!
> What made you decide to leave the US and move down there?
> We are tired of the high taxes in Canada..... And the lack of return for what we pay


I suggest you may try Contemporaneo Mexicano style


----------



## RTL44

melvscott said:


> How Much are Home Building Costs in Playa Del Carmen? How do you find a good realtor, architect, lawyer and contractor?
> 
> I just found this forum after many, many months of research on relocating to a new country and I can't tell you how happy I am to have discovered it!
> 
> My husband and I currently live in Waterloo, ON, he originally being from Vancouver, we have three kids ages 21, 19 and 17, and are so ready to leave Canada! I have been researching all the typical places: Panama, Belize, Spain, Italy, France, the Caribbean Islands and have finally (or so we think depending on costs) settled on Mexico. We have been there many times, love the country, the people, the food, the architecture and the ocean!
> 
> My kids are all entering post secondary, so we are looking to have a place that is readily accessible for family vacations until we can take the time to move to Mexico for longer periods such as 3-6 months at a time. We love the area of Playa as it's quite established and there is a ton of stuff to choose from. I'm a real foodie, not only do I love going out but I also love cooking and entertaining, so access to good quality produce is really important for cooking.
> 
> A little background on myself and my husband, we currently have online stores based out of Canada, we also have rental properties in Canada, as well as renovating properties, I'm an Interior Designer, my husband does the contracting and/or work. We have very particular design tastes - Modern Minimalist - and are really hoping to make this future home in Mexico our dream home.
> 
> So here is my million dollar question, is it better to buy land and build a home vs buying a finished home, or are condos an easier solution?
> What are the home building costs in Mexico, specifically in Playa Del Carmen or surrounding area? My husband would plan on being there during the build. We love Modern Minimalist design, so we would need to find an architect/designer and contractor that is familiar with this design style. We are looking at around 2500 sq ft, and definitely want a pool.
> 
> So any help you experienced expats could offer would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks again, I look forward to ANY and ALL info you have to offer!
> Cheers
> Melissa


After 2 years of researching, I picked a builder and have been VERY happy with him. He has a degree in architecture, has built things as small as palapas to as large as multi-level apartment buildings hotels and retail stores. 

He is located in Playa Del Carmen, speaks English and is a great guy. Most important is that he is creative, honest, and a man of integrity. 

I PM-ed his name and contact info to you - as well as my info in case you want to talk in detail.


----------



## SpinnyBoss

Hi there, we are doing almost exactly what you want to do- we bought 1.5+ acres of land in 2012, and now are building a contemporary /minimalistic Villa and Casita just outside of Playa del Carmen. And ,we are also from Canada, retired young and are living the dream

I have never responded to any post on this site, but thought this one is right up my alley- we are currently in the middle of the build. 

I have a blog, and it is filled with a lot of information, but to be honest it is not 100% "honest", particularly with regards to the stress we feel- we don't want our families to be concerned. I have read all the replies and agree strongly that if you can find a place that you like, buy it. Building here is crazy stressful, expensive ($700-900 USD/m2) and of course it costs more than that once you start, even if you pay for a premium home at the $900/m2 price. Granted we are a bit out of town, but other costs just come up- it's not huge, but you have to be aware of it. We also locked in our contract price almost 18 months ago, prices are higher now, plus you will have the land costs as well. Keep in mind, if you buy a large lot, you will have to sign a letter from SRE stating you will make improvements within 24 months of ?? I believe now it is $350,000 USD. 

Also, there seems to be a 'perfect' kind of person to build in Mexico, in my opinion. If you are too knowledgeable you will go crazy (like someone that has many years of construction experience, or had build homes in the past), because you will never ever get a perfect job, or one that you will be happy with. If you know nothing about construction , you will be in even bigger trouble, because you will not catch all the mistakes, of which there are many.

So, I think it takes that middle-of-road kind of person. Someone that knows the difference between 6 gauge and 12 gauge wire and it's uses, and can recognise beams and rebar and where it should be going in relation to your plans, etc. We too have a fantastic architect that we are very pleased with, but our builder has gone through a few architects, so it seems to be an ever changing landscape of people, AND all we ever hear is all the 'scary stories', which wears on you. 

But having said all of that, we are doing it, and are very pleased with our project, it just doesn't come without sleepless nights, heated discussions, and constant demand. If you are up for it, then I am sure you will make it happen. 

Cheers, 
SB.


----------



## melvscott

Wow!!! Thank you for the response! It's nice to hear from people that are in relatively the same position that we are! 
I have a ton of questions for you if that would be okay, I would love to hear about the area you purchased, the type of build you are doing, costs etc.
One of the biggest questions is - do you speak Spanish? I have heard over and over you need to speak the language or you WILL get screwed over. Currently my husband and I don't speak Spanish…. but we are both planning on learning. 

What made you guys decide on Playa? and better yet, after being down there for a bit of time are you still happy with it?
Not sure which part of Canada you are from, but ANY consistent warm weather would be better than the winters we have had the past two years in Ontario!!! 
We are both fully anticipating the "build" experience is going to be more than frustrating…. Just dealing with the trades up here is frustrating…. I know the whole mañana thing will drive us both crazy, but isn't it also part of the reason why we all seem to want to leave here? We both refer to where we live as "work-camp Ontario" all we do is work for Rev Can, and I am SICK TO DEATH OF IT!!!! 

Did you guys end up renting a place while you are building? What are the prices like for rentals as well? I read on one of your threads that you drove down with your truck and trailer, did you manage to bring it across, and was it worth it, or would it have been easier just to buy in Mexico? Also, what was the whole immigration process like?

We have a flip right now we are working on, which should be done by end of summer, once it's sold we are heading down there to check out the area. Any recommendations of realtor you may have would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, what is the blog……?????? Would love to meet you guys!

Thanks again for responding, it's really appreciated! Keep in touch, would love to see how the build is going.
Melissa


----------



## SpinnyBoss

Hello again, you know I think you type way faster than I do! hahaha. I am not sure what I can post here and what I can't- I think putting in my blog (I have 2, one on the move and one on the build), or a realtors name is a no-no, so is there a way private message you? If so, I can't seem to figure it out. I would prefer just to email, but perhaps that is not the spirit of the forum (sharing of information)? Anyway, just to answer a few questions: We do speak a fair amount of Spanish and it is getting better every day, given the need to use it. And yes, I do agree, you will need to learn some, but what is odd, is learning how to say, "where is the bathroom" is not going to help, when you need to order masilla, remove the trabe, etc, I really don't know the fix for that. We did up to level 4 of University night classes, and have limited ourselves to only traveling to Spanish speaking countries for the last 10 years. 

Why Playa, (actually we are just south of Puerto Aventuras), because of the Caribbean ocean mostly!! We dive, we swim, and love this part of the country. We know both coasts extremely well, and prefer it here. We have been coming to Playa on/off since 1997 for several months a year- so yes, we still love it, but we know several folks that have done a move here, and are not happy, and/or didn't even last a year. Lots of things to learn and adjust to. 

Melissa, there really is no comparison between the trades in Canada and the trades here- everyone is a plomero here, or a tile layer- all opportunists. It is very difficult to find that professional. For example, we have had several tile jobs done, and only one guy used grout!!!. The rest, well hey just used whatever, white cement, calking, silicone- seen it all. 

We came from Edmonton- damn cold there! Yes, ok, you might be working for CRA/REV Can, but you get a lot of services for that money, here "not so much". Remember they still really do not have guaranteed potable water, cel coverage off the main routes is sketchy at best, sewage is not dealt with well here, and street lighting- hummm, not always. But, really it a lot cheaper, garbage pick up is amazing, and the property taxes are super low, so we don't complain. I just want to present the flip side. 

We stayed in our condo (and with in the builders place/contract agreement) until the Casita was built, now live right on site- SUPER IMPORTANT to be here, nothing is more important, and I mean NOTHING!! This is just like Canada in the sense that they will cut corners if you are not watching. The contract and building schedule (get this) are the next in importance. The contract should be pages and pages long. You need to know what you are agreeing to/on. We thought ours was very good, but we missed things. 

Rents are freaky high if you are staying in the tourist areas, and it will be difficult for you to find something large enough for your family outside of those areas- sure you will find a place, but it may not be up to your standards. And remember it will never go as fast as you think, or they say. We were initially told about 7- 8 months to get the house built, we doubled that, and I think we might be close with the 16 months. Every builder has there good and bad points for sure, but I think EVERY builder underestimates the completion date. 

Oh course we would love to meet you- that would be really fun, and really we love chatting about our project. 

Hasta pronto, SB


----------



## AlanMexicali

Tiling with tiles that are slightly beveled to allow a grouted space between tiles has been largely replaced with large, maybe 2 ft. sq. [60 cmts sq.] tiles with no bevel to be laid tight against each other and no grout used for floors and has the great advantage of looking better and no future problems with discolorization/maintenance in the grouted joints. I have seen it all over Mexico and it is not altogether a new concept but IMO a better looking floor.


----------



## Cristobal

I have built more than 70 homes and renovated quite a few more. There is nothing wrong with using white or portland cement for grout. Grout is basically a mixture of cement, aggregate (ground marble or marble dust aka calcium carbonate) and color. They leave out the aggregate for wall grout or when it is not required such as in thin grout lines or grouting polished stone floors.

We have custom mixed grout using white or grey cement or both, (depending on the color we want) ground marble (marmolina #0 or #1) and cement dye and a latex additive.


----------



## SpinnyBoss

AlanMexicali said:


> Tiling with tiles that are slightly beveled to allow a grouted space between tiles has been largely replaced with large, maybe 2 ft. sq. [60 cmts sq.] tiles with no bevel to be laid tight against each other and no grout used for floors and has the great advantage of looking better and no future problems with discolorization/maintenance in the grouted joints. I have seen it all over Mexico and it is not altogether a new concept but IMO a better looking floor.


Yes, of course I agree with you particularly if you have rectified edge tile made of porcelain (as it doesn't contract or expand with moisture), and a narrow grout line, or no grout line at all, looks very impressive IF done well. But even with or without a rectified edge if a person chooses to have a grout line, then actual grout should be used, not white cement, or chalking etc. Most of the tile jobs we have seen here were done poorly, with improper materials. For example, gluing down the tiles with white cement instead of mastic. Something that would be caught if you recognised the shortfall and were able to catch it in time. "Baby-sitting" your build is very important!


----------



## GARYJ65

SpinnyBoss said:


> Yes, of course I agree with you particularly if you have rectified edge tile made of porcelain (as it doesn't contract or expand with moisture), and a narrow grout line, or no grout line at all, looks very impressive IF done well. But even with or without a rectified edge if a person chooses to have a grout line, then actual grout should be used, not white cement, or chalking etc. Most of the tile jobs we have seen here were done poorly, with improper materials. For example, gluing down the tiles with white cement instead of mastic. Something that would be caught if you recognised the shortfall and were able to catch it in time. "Baby-sitting" your build is very important!


Baby sitting as well as establishing the rules beforehand and in a contract.
Penalties are a must


----------



## Cristobal

SpinnyBoss said:


> Yes, of course I agree with you particularly if you have rectified edge tile made of porcelain (as it doesn't contract or expand with moisture), and a narrow grout line, or no grout line at all, looks very impressive IF done well. But even with or without a rectified edge if a person chooses to have a grout line, then actual grout should be used, not white cement, or chalking etc. Most of the tile jobs we have seen here were done poorly, with improper materials. For example, gluing down the tiles with white cement instead of mastic. Something that would be caught if you recognised the shortfall and were able to catch it in time. "Baby-sitting" your build is very important!


Tiles aren't "glued down". And some tiles, such as saltillo or cantera, are laid with a cement mixture.


----------



## SpinnyBoss

ohhhh, what a *great idea*- penalties. Never thought of that. Wish we had that in our contract. We did insist on a building schedule and keep a VERY tight rein on the money.


----------



## melvscott

Penalties aka accountability…… I wouldn't have thought of that one either! Great suggestion!
Spinny Boss - you can private message me the blogs, I think if you click on my name the option is somewhere in that window! Sorry, I'm new to the site!!!!


----------



## citlali

When I did the house in San Critobal I had everything in the contract and I reviewed every 2 weeks the costs . If I requested changes there was a line showing the extra charge or the credit for that change wether it was a change in material or a deviation from the plan. I had very few deviation from the plan as I worked long and hard having a very detailed plan but there are always some deviation as you go. I got no surprise at the end of the project.
I also went by the project on a regular basis depending on the stage of the project and went by everyday th last 3 months of the project. 
I had no sleepless night and no fight with my husband who learned a long time ago to stay out of the way after the plans are agreed upon.. 
I have to say that I had much less problems with construction workers in Mexico than I had in California.


----------



## GARYJ65

One more thought; as hard as it is to find a reputable, knowledgable English speaking and honest builder or architect, i'd like to add one more: She or He should be up to date in building materials and new technologies, so that you can get very valuable suggestions. You don't want to build as in Canada, or the US, or Europe, not even like in Mexico, yours will be a new home, one for a bold foreign family in Mexico. It has to be that much special!


----------



## WilliamAshley

I'm a longtime soon to be 35yo student who studies at the UNiversity of Waterloo, and I have lived there for a while but got a property in Northern Ontario in 2009, and recently moved to another further north (Both in Thunder Bay district near Geraldton). Point I love Q. Roo and Playa, and I would like to relocate there some day too. 

I can't help with getting you a better idea of costs but I do have some coments. 
First off, is it even legal to build or own property within 100km of the coast? I thought there was a rule against it for foreigners. There was a lot of construction in the Colonia just outside Peurto Morelos selling for like 30,000 each. I stayed in one for a couple hundred for a couple weeks. It was livable. There are tons of construction projects there, and relatively low price. Tulum also had land for sale a few years back. Once again not sure about that no foreign ownership within a 100km rule.

If you do get something going, and are interested in renting it out or having someone watch it in your time out, let me know. Although you may be able to work a rental anywhere around Playa quite easily I can say upfront I would be willing to help with stuff as much as it was legal for me to do. I do offgrid power, etc.. however I can't do illegal work not sure how much would be leal for me to do. It could cut costs as having a place to stay - I don't need anything but land to sleep on in Playa. Would be a good exchange for me. I am tied up until January as I am committed to another study term but I would like to return in December after my study term. None the less, if you would like another body on your project I am more than willing to contribute my time as long as it ain't breaking the law. Let me know if there is some way I can help.

Note I have chated with a couple real etate agents in Playa if you are interested in a connection.
The 100km rule.
https://www.justlanded.com/english/Mexico/Mexico-Guide/Property/Foreign-ownership

There is a way around it. You need to register a business, then get a lawyer to be the holding shell for your buiness that owns the property.

So there would be legal additions - not sure but maybe there ar exceptions for within city limits???


----------



## Waller52

citlali said:


> When I did the house in San Critobal I had everything in the contract and I reviewed every 2 weeks the costs . If I requested changes there was a line showing the extra charge or the credit for that change wether it was a change in material or a deviation from the plan. I had very few deviation from the plan as I worked long and hard having a very detailed plan but there are always some deviation as you go. I got no surprise at the end of the project.


As an ex-commercial real estate developer/contractor, these are words of great advice. What is called "change orders" in the US is the high profit zone for the GenContractor. If the project was large enough, and the client prone to indecision or compulsion, we could bid a job at or near cost and let the change orders fill our pockets. If you are part way through a job, under contract, the client has no choice but to pay the price you quote or do without. 

On the front end, if the client is as detailed and certain as citali, then we would quote the job with a fair profit and overhead. If you get bids that are way out of align with each other, you now know why.


----------



## sparks

GARYJ65 said:


> Baby sitting as well as establishing the rules beforehand and in a contract.
> Penalties are a must


Penalties will only work with the most professional and expensive builders. Even with the very good ones around here I doubt they would accept time limit or cost penalties

Is your Spanish good enough to deal with an unhappy contractor .... because the job is a month overdue?


----------



## citlali

If the contract is well written you just withdraw the money from the finiquito. But you have to use a real firm not a mason who decided he was a maetro and then a contractor. These guys seem to be much cheaper but that is when you have to be able to speak Spanish know how to manage and negociate. They are a good way to get in trouble if you are not experienced. They are ok for small job but can be problems in larger jobs .


----------



## melvscott

The last three replies are excellent advice! Thank you!


----------



## RSG_Can

*Built in 2016*

Hi,

I am looking to build just outside of Playa Del Carmen and the prices seem a little high, about 100 CDN per square foot. I have been given costs upwards of $200,000. US for a 2500 SQ FT house. Does anyone one know what is the normal price per sq ft or can you recommend a builder.

Thanks


----------



## GARYJ65

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to build just outside of Playa Del Carmen and the prices seem a little high, about 100 CDN per square foot. I have been given costs upwards of $200,000. US for a 2500 SQ FT house. Does anyone one know what is the normal price per sq ft or can you recommend a builder.
> 
> Thanks


It certainly seems a bit pricey to me.
Whenever you are able, send me a PM
Regards!


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi,

Being a newbe here I am unsure how I would do a PM message. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a newbie here I am unsure how I would do a PM message. Thanks


After you have posted 5 times, you get access to the Private Message system. The easiest way to send someone a private message is to click on their name at the top of one of their posts. You will see a drop down menu. One option on the dropdown menu is to send them a Private Message.


----------



## Gatos

When we were considering buying land and building - land prices ranged from 5000-6000 pesos / sq meter. Great central locations, very convenient, secure - no view, except of the wall around your property. But very nice middle class communities.

Edit : but that was not in PDC.


----------



## sparks

I've been helping some Canadians build their house and we got an Architect quote and a quote from the guys that built my place. My guys were almost half the price and the Architect kept suggesting fancy things when all the Canadians wanted was a box.

May be hard to find a maestro that is really good but asking neighbors may turn one up. You would need to know exactly what you want


----------



## GARYJ65

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a newbe here I am unsure how I would do a PM message. Thanks


Just write 3 more posts


----------



## GARYJ65

sparks said:


> I've been helping some Canadians build their house and we got an Architect quote and a quote from the guys that built my place. My guys were almost half the price and the Architect kept suggesting fancy things when all the Canadians wanted was a box.
> 
> May be hard to find a maestro that is really good but asking neighbors may turn one up. You would need to know exactly what you want


I agree with you up to a point.
A "Maestro de obras" may very well build you something, hopefully he is a credited and honest guy. Leaving aside that Architects always want to beautify things (there are many jokes about that), a Maestro cannot make suggestions other than very basic ones, and they will never warranty the job, and if you end up with an expensive mistake, you are on your own.


----------



## Gatos

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a newbe here I am unsure how I would do a PM message. Thanks


How's life ?


----------



## Gatos

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree with you up to a point.
> A "Maestro de obras" may very well build you something, hopefully he is a credited and honest guy. Leaving aside that Architects always want to beautify things (there are many jokes about that), a Maestro cannot make suggestions other than very basic ones, and they will never warranty the job, and if you end up with an expensive mistake, you are on your own.


We bought our current house from a German/Columbian couple who had money to burn (apparently). They booked all improvements through an architect who was very expensive. He loved drawing schematics (which we have). We had a few small things we wanted done after buying the place and had the architect come and quoted on the work. Forget that ! I'm not sure what ya'll mean by maestro but within a mile of our house I can have someone who can build me a wall, replace a viga, build a fireplace grill, repair stained glass etc. 

The previous owners must have been on an expense account or something. When I leave the house to go to the ferrateria I wear jeans/shorts with holes in them and a t-shirt. I take the 20 year old Jeep and leave the 1 year old Subaru at home,.

The network of Mexican 'friends' (excluding our real dinner type friends) is growing almost daily. Even the community security guards look at me funny when they see me soaking wet and covered in mud when I repair our sistema de riego. I promise you I am the only vecino they ever see lifting a finger.


----------



## Isla Verde

Gatos said:


> The network of Mexican 'friends' (excluding our real dinner type friends) is growing almost daily. Even the community security guards look at me funny when they see me soaking wet and covered in mud when I repair our sistema de riego. I promise you I am the only vecino they ever see lifting a finger.


I'm guessing that most of your neighbors are wealthy Mexicans to whom DIY is a foreign concept.


----------



## Gatos

Isla Verde said:


> I'm guessing that most of your neighbors are wealthy Mexicans to whom DIY is a foreign concept.


Yes - hopefully I'm not as bad as that Harrison Ford character in the movie Mosquito Coast. At the same time my physical work is adding to my longevity - which probably wouldn't be the case if I lived in a condo/apartment - or just let others do my work for me.

They told me no physical activity for a couple months after my recent surgery - that is the toughest part...


----------



## Isla Verde

Gatos said:


> Yes - hopefully I'm not as bad as that Harrison Ford character in the movie Mosquito Coast. At the same time my physical work is adding to my longevity - which probably wouldn't be the case if I lived in a condo/apartment - or just let others do my work for me.
> 
> They told me no physical activity for a couple months after my recent surgery - that is the toughest part...


As we get older (and older . . . ), physical activity is important for staying in good health, but it must be the right kind. My doctor just told me that yoga would be good for me but not heavy exercise that involves running and jumping, which is fine with me! In any event, listen to your doctors and "¡cuídese mucho!"


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi,

Thanks for the points I am still searching for the guy who can do all that is mentioned, knowing that I don't have the money to burn. Thanks


----------



## DiverSailor123

Can be true , but not always true.. #1. an injury can end or limit your physical health..#2. then again being a coach potato isn't good either..#3. I would lean towards saying a good and proper weight , cholesterol #'s and ....Great DNA has more to do with over all health. Ive Been a Gym Rat Much of my life .... I've been paid to Teach 3 Sports as an adult .. X Country Skiing, MMA and Scuba .. and thousands of hours in the gym pushing steel up and down.. ( _That can make You Feel Great and can make you look great but its VERY HARD on joints and connective tissue_ ) I think I might look OK for a 65 YO guy ..I also Worked in Construction for 30 years.. Some of that is good some of it was bad.. Perfect Example is Arnold Schwarzenegger Perfect DNA and 10's of 1000's of hours of Perfect Physical Training and Proper Eating now? He looks pretty good for an older guy... Walking Riding a Bicycle Proper diet with excellent portion control.. Those do a lot more for you than the occasional afternoon of doing physical work.. Doing it a life time versus sitting in an office your whole life shows at the end as well. Walking the Golf Coarse versus riding.. *swimming* in your pool 1 hr. per day , versus looking at it hahaaha.... After a LIFE TIME of being Very Physically Active I wish now I had been a Swimmer...


Gatos said:


> Yes - hopefully I'm not as bad as that Harrison Ford character in the movie Mosquito Coast.* At the same time my physical work is adding to my longevity -* which probably wouldn't be the case if I lived in a condo/apartment - or just let others do my work for me.
> 
> They told me no physical activity for a couple months after my recent surgery - that is the toughest part...


----------



## Gatos

Well aside from the fact that we are/were SCUBA instructors I've got a feeling we don't have a whole lot in common. I would never call SCUBA a sport - not even really exercise - well except perhaps if you are out by yourself, the tide changes and the anchor comes undone and you have to swim after the boat 

I was never a gym rat as you call it. I had a gym setup in my parents basement where a friend and I regularly worked out with free weights. I always looked upon working out as a very personal thing. I started lifting probably around the 7th grade or so - which was way too early - and is probably why I have had both knees and shoulders operated on. Of course the football in HS and the Rugby in college helped some as well.

I ran a lot as a kid - I'm talking 10 miles every day. I ran to get high - which I did - I would get cramps in my side and stick my fingers in my side and run through the cramps.

I always looked at swimming as effeminate - even though I had my Red Cross and YMCA lifeguard certs (for which I had to swim a mile). 

You've reminded me of a story - I had a casual friend in HS whose father was an officer on the NJ State Troopers. His father was a tough guy and ruled with an iron hand. We lived in northern NJ. One night my friend had a fight with his girlfriend who was attending Trenton State. My friend and I hopped in his father's unmarked Plymouth Hemi Cuda (I think it was) and we took off down the NJ Turnpike as fast as that car would go. We got stopped somewhere along the way by another trooper who simply said - I'm going to have to tell your father about this - and then let us go on our way. That kid was a swimmer - in fact at one point he was on the Pompano Beach beach patrol. He was also a skier and was on the ski patrol at some Colorado resort. Now I think he is a phys ed instructor back at our old HS.


----------



## GARYJ65

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the points I am still searching for the guy who can do all that is mentioned, knowing that I don't have the money to burn. Thanks


2 more posts to be able to PM!


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi..Received a new quote today and was told that the going rate per square meter is $16,200.00 Pesos or just over $100. CDN a square foot. This doesn't include design and project fees.


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi...One more question how do you find builders in Playa? It seems a mystery to me, any points?


----------



## Gatos

RSG_Can said:


> Hi...One more question how do you find builders in Playa? It seems a mystery to me, any points?


Well - and here I was just about to congratulate you on being the new resident expert...


----------



## RSG_Can

Well with the help of all of you and the contacts that I have made in Playa I'll take that as a complement.


----------



## Perrier

RSG_Can said:


> Hi...One more question how do you find builders in Playa? It seems a mystery to me, any points?


Who gave you the $100 per sq ft number?


----------



## RSG_Can

A builder from Mexico City.


----------



## GARYJ65

RSG_Can said:


> A builder from Mexico City.


I wouldn't know if a Mexico City builder could know about prices in Playa del Carmen, costs vary a lot, also, building techniques according to weather, etc.

As usual, Mexico, Canada, US, etc. the thing is to find an honest, reputable builder who makes the house according to the agreed specs 
Many issues about this. Warranty, penalties, what if's, a wee balanced contract, specification sheet....


----------



## Gatos

We have a local (Mexican/Canadian) Century 21 agent who I trust impeccably - his brother also happens to be a Civil Eng. - If I were you I would ask a local Canadian real estate professional for PDC references (perhaps Century 21/Remax/Keller Williams). I would then ask them what land was available and who they might recommend as builders.


----------



## dwwhiteside

RSG_Can said:


> Hi..Received a new quote today and was told that the going rate per square meter is $16,200.00 Pesos or just over $100. CDN a square foot. This doesn't include design and project fees.


Is that $16,200 per meter just construction, meaning that the lot would have to be purchased separately? I ask because a friend just recently, like in the last three months, got a quote from one of the largest home builders in our area (Colima). The total construction cost, including all the plans, engineering calculations, permits, etc., was $8,000 pesos per meter. 

No doubt costs in CDMX or PDC are going to be a bit more than they are here. But, are costs there really twice what they are here? Or does the price you were quoted include the lot as well?


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. No the quote doesn't include the lot. The lot is already purchased. I have been given a lot of quotes that seem very high to me as well. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## GARYJ65

dwwhiteside said:


> Is that $16,200 per meter just construction, meaning that the lot would have to be purchased separately? I ask because a friend just recently, like in the last three months, got a quote from one of the largest home builders in our area (Colima). The total construction cost, including all the plans, engineering calculations, permits, etc., was $8,000 pesos per meter.
> 
> No doubt costs in CDMX or PDC are going to be a bit more than they are here. But, are costs there really twice what they are here? Or does the price you were quoted include the lot as well?


As you said, price differences may be huge, depending upon a bunch of issues; location, construction fees, material quality, special equipments, even the plans or blueprints; some may be very cheap and no good for anything but get the permits or license but full of mistakes and very basic ones, or there are better ones.
What about if you are building in a very seismic area?
What about what the "fraccionamientos" ask for? Warranties, special preparations, soil study, bins for disposing of garbage, painted in different colors, oh boy, we would never finish.
The warranty that you get from the builder...Remember, everyone will tell you: "don't worry, no problem..." but when problems arise...are you really bullet proofed? 

All that impacts directly on prices.


----------



## Gatos

GARYJ65 said:


> As you said, price differences may be huge, depending upon a bunch of issues; location, construction fees, material quality, special equipments, even the plans or blueprints; some may be very cheap and no good for anything but get the permits or license but full of mistakes and very basic ones, or there are better ones.
> What about if you are building in a very seismic area?
> What about what the "fraccionamientos" ask for? Warranties, special preparations, soil study, bins for disposing of garbage, painted in different colors, oh boy, we would never finish.
> The warranty that you get from the builder...Remember, everyone will tell you: "don't worry, no problem..." but when problems arise...are you really bullet proofed?
> 
> All that impacts directly on prices.


Excellent (and patient) response.


----------



## katzgar

RSG_Can said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. No the quote doesn't include the lot. The lot is already purchased. I have been given a lot of quotes that seem very high to me as well. Thanks again for the reply.



if you are in PDC and a ****** you have not purchased a lot. it is not legal for you to do so. Are you certain you are not on ejido land?


----------



## RSG_Can

Hi, I am NOT not on ejido land.


----------



## GARYJ65

FYI
Just got the information on price range for construction in Playa del Carmen
It goes from 9,000 to 16,500 pesos per square meter
Of course it all depends on material quality, finishes, warranties, if fees are being considered or not, plans or blueprints included or not, IMSS management and fee, etc.
While building in México is by far the best option to have a taylor made home, once again, when choosing an architect, engineer, builder, contractor or maestro de obras, one must be extra careful or it can become a bitter experience. Not always the lowest price is the best one, besides, language barrier must be considered.


----------



## GARYJ65

GARYJ65 said:


> FYI
> Just got the information on price range for construction in Playa del Carmen
> It goes from 9,000 to 16,500 pesos per square meter
> Of course it all depends on material quality, finishes, warranties, if fees are being considered or not, plans or blueprints included or not, IMSS management and fee, etc.
> While building in México is by far the best option to have a taylor made home, once again, when choosing an architect, engineer, builder, contractor or maestro de obras, one must be extra careful or it can become a bitter experience. Not always the lowest price is the best one, besides, language barrier must be considered.


Tailor made. Darn corrector


----------



## RVGRINGO

That‘s OK, Gary. We just thought your wanted one of these:

Taylor Homes: Custom Home Builders | Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana
https://www.taylorhomes.com/


----------



## GARYJ65

Related to the building process, I found this on a book:


LOVE YOUR BUILDER

Your builder is taking a preposterous task. He or she will be spending more time on your “case” tan any other professional you hire in your lifetime.
Fort he better part of a year, the design, estimation, and construction of your home will be at the Forefront of your builder’s mind. He or he often starts at first light and Works into the evening, when the pone calls that set things up for the next day occur.
The builder is under pressure, start to finish. Whatever the contract form, he or she is responsible for your money, and most builders take this very seriously.
He or she has to keep the work flowing, keep the workers happy, and-often most difficult of all- keep you happy.
Having a house built is a very emotional, meaningful, powerful, and sometimes disorienting experience. It is an object being built, but people aren’t objective about it. Building engages ones hopes and dreams, but also the deepest Wells of worry, particularly because of the money involved. In my years as a builder, I have only had a handful of customers on big Jobs who could keep their feelings under control through the whole Project, even when things go well. A big part of my skill as a builder is being able to handle blowups.
People get upset when progress seems too slow. There may be a crew member working on your house whom you don’t like that much. Maybe the estimate will go a Little high, particularly if you’ve been kidding yourself all along about the probable cost, adding up the savings in your mind, but not the extras.
When such times occur, there is always somebody Handy right there to blame: your builder. The builder is a convenient target, and to some extent, a vulnerable one. You owe him or her money.
I would urge people to pick a good builder, then trust him, her, or them.
Don’t blame them for the enormity of the project. After all, you chose to do it. Don’t get angry because of delays or occasional errors – these are intrinsic to all work. Don’t try to renegotiate the deal in the mid-project. Don’t resent the fact that your builder is making some money; it’s probably a lot less tan you make.
In short, most builders are conscientious about their client’s money; they wouldn’t be in business long if they weren’t. To keep their attention on the work at hand, they need your support and loyalty. Without it, they won’t serve you as well


----------

